# Disk lights



## Links (Nov 1, 2019)

Did you look into halo rl4-dm? They are damp/wet location rated but the size is 5.12” how tight is it to 5”? It has a remote wiring compartment so you would have to tear out the nail on box to rewrite it. Just a thought.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Take the boxes out and put wafers in the holes. The holes are probably a little sloppy, so a 4 inch wafer will fit perfect in them. Where there allied boxes, Estwing makes an easy removal tool for them:vs_laugh: A Lithonia wf4 is 4.7" o.d.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

There has to be someone making a smaller direct wire disc light.


----------

